# Ridiculous guitar is ridiculous



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 12, 2010)

Can you say GAS?







ESP Horizon FR Special Edition *natural ash* FR-II *NEW on eBay (end time 31-Dec-10 11:27:44 GMT)

DO WANT DO WANT DO WANT DO WANT DO WANT DO WANT DO WANT DO WANT DO WANT DO WANT DO WANT DO WANT DO WANT DO WANT DO WANT DO WANT DO WANT DO WANT DO WANT DO WANT DO WANT DO WANT DO WANT DO WANT DO WANT DO WANT DO WANT DO WANT DO WANT DO WANT DO WANT DO WANT.


----------



## techcoreriffman (Dec 12, 2010)

I'll fight you for it.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 12, 2010)

If this guitar was a person, it would be the recently-single Jenny McCarthy.

*NSFW IMAGE*
http://www.wallpaperpimper.com/wall...rthy/Jenny-Mccarthy-9-5PCXBNBNB7-1024x768.jpg


----------



## techcoreriffman (Dec 12, 2010)

Indeed. I will own a Horizon FR-II someday. I swear it.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 12, 2010)

I used to own one, but I have an MH-1000 now and much prefer it. I guarantee that the one I owned doesn't even feature in the same league as this one though.


----------



## techcoreriffman (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm debating on getting an MH-1000 or just saving up and getting an FR-II since that's what I'm going to get anyway eventually. If I could get that specific one though, I don't think I'd ever buy a production guitar ever again.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 12, 2010)

Nice. Kinda reminds me of Shinji's MH Custom:




































Overboard with pics is overboard.


----------



## techcoreriffman (Dec 12, 2010)

Too much sex in one thread.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 12, 2010)

This thread is pure fucking win so far


----------



## techcoreriffman (Dec 12, 2010)

For shits and giggles  :


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 12, 2010)

Good work!

Be warned: you may only post in this thread if your post is made of 100% win


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 12, 2010)

Well, that guitar makes me hot. It's this:






In guitar form.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 12, 2010)

Adam, we may have different taste in women, but I know for a fact that our taste in music and guitars is nearing identical so I toast thee brother


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 12, 2010)




----------



## ittoa666 (Dec 13, 2010)

I still have massive GAS for this.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Dec 13, 2010)

dave, did you see these one tough :


----------



## loktide (Dec 13, 2010)

ralphy1976 said:


>



nice!

this shop is constantly getting awesome custom or single run ESPs. i'm eagerly waiting for one of these to show up as a 7-string (like it's gonna happen )


----------



## SYLrules88 (Dec 13, 2010)

damnit why did i click on this thread? as soon as i talk myself out of wanting one thing, i see 10 more that really catch my eye!


----------



## ralphy1976 (Dec 13, 2010)

loktide said:


> nice!
> 
> this shop is constantly getting awesome custom or single run ESPs. i'm eagerly waiting for one of these to show up as a 7-string (like it's gonna happen )



yeah i know, i have 3 favourite shops in ebay (axe related of course) and this one is one of the 3!!! never ceased to disappoint!!!

Do you know RJVguitars?..check it out...worth it!! (expensive though!!!)


----------



## Matt_D_ (Dec 13, 2010)

man, i love those natural finish ESP's.


----------



## Rook (Dec 13, 2010)

If I hadn't already had 2 ESP's and ended up selling them, I'd own that shit.


----------



## ittoa666 (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## CurTro-P (Dec 13, 2010)

Im pretty sure i would eat my own foot for that....yea I would, I would eat my own foot for that.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 13, 2010)

Again, damn you Shinji.


----------



## BrainArt (Dec 13, 2010)

God dammit. Thanks, Dave! Now I have to go masturbate to these guitars.  


Especially that denim blue, flamed top, maple boarded Horzion.  Fucking gorgeous.


----------



## jymellis (Dec 13, 2010)

the one the o.p. posted is my fave, mmmmm esp


----------



## techcoreriffman (Dec 13, 2010)

I vote we turn this thread into a "Post Pics of Sexy ESPs" thread. 

EDIT: Number of the beast!


----------



## jl-austin (Dec 13, 2010)

Stop already with the ESP gas! 

That ash Horizon is absolutely awesome, and I don't even like tremolo guitars!


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 13, 2010)

The blue denim, the red quilt, and the black quilt just started my day in a day dream - far too f'in sick


----------



## mikernaut (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm in love with this


----------



## leandroab (Dec 13, 2010)

Yes I can say GAS.

FUCKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 13, 2010)

Once again, Shinji wins. Dammit. 
























































...I really need to start sorting out my specs for a future LACS dammit.


----------



## GATA4 (Dec 13, 2010)

dewd, Bloody-Inferno, that quilt is MASSIVE.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 13, 2010)

GATA4 said:


> dewd, Bloody-Inferno, that quilt is MASSIVE.


 
Oh, you like that quilt eh? 












































Shame that these guitars aren't mine.  Seriously, I'm not much into cosmetics but Shinji's axes makes me red with envy.


----------



## techcoreriffman (Dec 14, 2010)

SO MUCH SEX!


----------



## budda (Dec 14, 2010)

The eclipse won the thread IMO


----------



## dewy (Dec 14, 2010)

who the fuck is this shinji guy and why does he have such impeccable taste?


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Dec 14, 2010)

ralphy1976 said:


>




WANT WANT WANT WANT


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 14, 2010)

dewy said:


> who the fuck is this shinji guy and why does he have such impeccable taste?


 
I beleive that he's a session musician from Japan. He's also one of the more colourful members on the ESP forums, and it looks like he's been banned from the US forum. 

But regardless of any of that, his axes rule. As you can tell, he's got an affinity for quilt maple tops:






I'm trying to find pics of his awesome Satin Black Horizon, but he's long since removed them.  Damn, I wanted to base a LACS idea on it too...

Oh well, we'll just have to do with these then. 









































Now I remember why I insist on a White Tele with Maple board.


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 15, 2010)

WOW! I've never seen high res. pics of Devy's tele before!


----------



## Meatbucket (Dec 15, 2010)

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmm.

Dat purple one. Dayum. I saw, I came, I changed.


----------



## Invader (Dec 15, 2010)

Bloody_Inferno said:


>



Please someone tell me where can I find more pics of the blue and purple ones on this picture!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 15, 2010)

Invader said:


> Please someone tell me where can I find more pics of the blue and purple ones on this picture!



Funnily enough, the ESP Guitars forum


----------



## Invader (Dec 15, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Funnily enough, the ESP Guitars forum



Link?

I've looked with thin results. Only found three pics of the purple one, none of the blue one.


----------



## themike (Dec 15, 2010)

I don't have any good photos since I'm at work but you guys might like my Eclipse Custom Shop


(sorry for the akward chubby mid-blink pose)


----------



## ev1ltwin (Dec 15, 2010)

th3m1ke said:


> I don't have any good photos since I'm at work but you guys might like my Eclipse Custom Shop
> 
> 
> (sorry for the akward chubby mid-blink pose)



...that guitar is giving me an awkward chubby


----------



## themike (Dec 15, 2010)

ev1ltwin said:


> ...that guitar is giving me an awkward chubby


 

HAHAHA thanks. I found some more photos in my email. Only difference from these photos and the current set up are that I swapped out the Duncan Custom to test out a Duncan Invader. BKP are on my to do list for her for our January studio time


----------



## ev1ltwin (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm not a big les paul guy, but I love how different that one looks. also, maple fretboard with the pearl block inlays is the bomb dot com


----------



## Ironbird (Dec 16, 2010)

ev1ltwin said:


> I'm not a big les paul guy, but I love how different that one looks. also, maple fretboard with the pearl block inlays is the bomb dot com


Words taken straight outta my mouth!


----------



## ev1ltwin (Dec 16, 2010)

Ironbird said:


> Words taken straight outta my mouth!


----------



## MusicMetalHead (Dec 16, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Can you say GAS?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I dont know about the specs or anything but as far as body is concerned this looks almost exactly like my douglas. The switches are angled a bit differantly and the bevels are a little deeper and wider but other than that...
Don't hurt me


----------



## ralphy1976 (Dec 16, 2010)

you mean your douglas looks exactly like this... now go wash your mouth sony!!!!


----------



## MusicMetalHead (Dec 16, 2010)

Ha yeah. I just wish it were easier to get unique looking guitar without using ridiculous body styles or spending outragous funds on custom paint jobs or something like that. There are basically three bodies out there. Ibanez body (like the one above), the les paul body, and the flying v style. Most everything is based off of these body styles. Not really bad because the styles are practical and useful, but it does make for a lack of idetifiability in the world of guitars. You either have a really wierd guitar shape or it looks like another guitar. It sucks but its the sad truth


----------



## ralphy1976 (Dec 16, 2010)

totally true man, totally true!!!! those 3 shapes are from tried and tested shapes over decades, so it is a bit of a natural evolution.

when innovate don't imitate can not be applied, than you just imitate!!!


----------



## TCOH5246 (Dec 16, 2010)

loktide said:


> nice!
> 
> this shop is constantly getting awesome custom or single run ESPs. i'm eagerly waiting for one of these to show up as a 7-string (like it's gonna happen )



Holy mother of Mary!

That thing is beautiful.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Dec 16, 2010)

There's a ton of fucking WIN in this thread! I love ESP 
Thanks Dave for starting this off


----------



## Vletrmx (Dec 16, 2010)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Once again, Shinji wins. Dammit.
> 
> {Blue quilt Eclipse}
> 
> ...I really need to start sorting out my specs for a future LACS dammit.



Holy shit.


----------



## LLink2411 (Dec 16, 2010)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Epic 30th Anniversary Eclipse


Oh my god...



Bloody_Inferno said:


> Epic Gibson-esque V





Such a pitty that these much more pleasing Gibson-esque shapes will never be available to US buyers without having to play a massive premium.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 16, 2010)

LLink2411 said:


> Oh my god...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
The funniest thing is that ESP's Navigator range out Gibson's Gibson. 







































Seriously now, any pics I post in this thread that's NOT one of Shinji's guitars would be a sour disappointment.


----------



## techcoreriffman (Dec 16, 2010)

^If you relic'd the shit out of that one, you could sell it on eBay for like 23 grand


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 17, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Funnily enough, the ESP Guitars forum



For those who didn't see it:












And there's this too. Odd that he opted for flame. 

















Still no pics of that Dark Horizon... nor that Masaki Les Paul with the dragon art at the back of the neck...


----------



## Metastasis (Dec 18, 2010)

th3m1ke said:


>



wow, great looking esp. How much did it cost you?


----------



## The Reverend (Dec 20, 2010)

BrainArt said:


> God dammit. Thanks, Dave! Now I have to go masturbate to these guitars.
> 
> 
> Especially that denim blue, flamed top, maple boarded Horzion.  Fucking gorgeous.


 
Sorry man, already _beat_ you to it.
I just had to bring the win-level down on this thread before y'all break the internet with it.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 20, 2010)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> For those who didn't see it:


----------



## vhmetalx (Dec 21, 2010)

There's too much win in this sector.


----------



## themike (Dec 21, 2010)

Metastasis said:


> wow, great looking esp. How much did it cost you?


 
Thanks man - it was an endorsee situation from the japan customshop back in 04 so I couldn't even tell you what it would go for


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Dec 23, 2010)

There's a few really nice sunlight pics in this thread over on the bmusic forum.

bmusic Australia Forum - Brought to you by the 2006, 2007, 2008, 2009 & 2010 Australian ESP Dealer of the Year &bull; View topic - ESP Horizon Natural Gloss are here

ESP Horizon Natural Gloss x 2 w/quilt tops. The quilts always look better to my eyes than the standard matte finish ash top, sorry Dave!


----------

